# Looking for stem plants locally



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Rotala is good. Anything else is good.

Will pay you Real American Money.

Local only. Not willing to drive way far from McKinney. PM me.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have some rotala.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Niko, you must missed the _Heteranthera zosterifolia_ trim. But I have _Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset' and 3 monster stems of _H. corymbosa angustifolia_.


----------

